# Lieutenant-Corporal?



## army

Posted by *Jean-Francois Menicucci <menicucci@videotron.ca>* on *Sat, 16 Jun 2001 17:58:54 -0400*
I am reading " The Patricias " by David J. Bercuson, and I noticed
Lieutenant-Corporal, can anyone tell me how this rank can be the equivalent now,
was it the predecessor of Lance-Cpl ? etc...
Jf
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Beth MacFarlane <elljay@nbnet.nb.ca>* on *Sat, 16 Jun 2001 19:56:03 -0300*
I think it must be a misprint - because I have never heard of it except in the book
you mentioned.
Bob
Jean-Francois Menicucci wrote:
> I am reading " The Patricias " by David J. Bercuson, and I noticed
> Lieutenant-Corporal, can anyone tell me how this rank can be the equivalent now,
> was it the predecessor of Lance-Cpl ? etc...
>
> Jf
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Juno847627709@aol.com* on *Sat, 16 Jun 2001 19:25:03 EDT*
I saw something like it on *M*A*S*H*...
LOL
    But I think that was ‘Corporal-Captain‘....
    No dice, JF... Sorry.
            Matt
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Donald Schepens" <a.schepens@home.com>* on *Sun, 17 Jun 2001 09:38:39 -0600*
I have never heard of it.  Sort of like the corporal-captain in one of the
MASH tv shows.
----- Original Message -----
From: Beth MacFarlane 
To: 
Sent: Saturday, June 16, 2001 4:56 PM
Subject: Re: Lieutenant-Corporal?
> I think it must be a misprint - because I have never heard of it except in
the book
> you mentioned.
> Bob
>
> Jean-Francois Menicucci wrote:
>
> > I am reading " The Patricias " by David J. Bercuson, and I noticed
> > Lieutenant-Corporal, can anyone tell me how this rank can be the
equivalent now,
> > was it the predecessor of Lance-Cpl ? etc...
> >
> > Jf
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"dave" <dave.newcombe@home.com>* on *Sun, 17 Jun 2001 10:12:13 -0700*
I believe it is a rank it Burgess‘s private Army........Lieutenant corporal,
Sgt-general, Major-Nuisance.......
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"C. Bryon McLeod" <bryonmcleod@gorge.net>* on *Sun, 17 Jun 2001 10:38:43 -0700*
HI all,
This topic brings the following question to mind
Just what is the origin of
Lieutenant
Captain
Major
Colonel
General
and any other rank for that matter
Major Paine
QBLB
:Queens own black lung brigade: :
-----Original Message-----
From: owner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca [mailtowner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca]On
Behalf Of dave
Sent: Sunday, June 17, 2001 10:12 AM
To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
Subject: Re: Lieutenant-Corporal?
I believe it is a rank it Burgess‘s private Army........Lieutenant corporal,
Sgt-general, Major-Nuisance.......
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *m.oleary@ns.sympatico.ca Mike Oleary* on *Sun, 17 Jun 2001 16:29:53 -0400*
Etymologic notes from the Concise Oxford:
Private =3D=3D> Middle English from the Latin privatus, originally a 
derivative of privare to deprive, no idea how this came to mean a 
soldier, though it almost seems a superb encapsulation of a soldier‘s 
life from the general perspective of the citizenry, or the stereotypical 
officer corps   -
Corporal =3D=3D>obsolete French, variation of caporal from the Italian 
caporale, probably from the Latin corporalis body combined/confused 
with the Itlaian capo head
Sergeant =3D=3D> Middle English, from the Old French sergent, from Latin 
serviens  and/or serventis  servant
Lieutenant  =3D=3D> from the Old French lieu place and tenant Holder, 
which I suspect is a literal appointment of a junior officer being 
prepared to hold the place of his Captain
Captain =3D=3D>  Middel English and Old French capitain, from the Late 
latin capitaneus chiefm which is from the Latin caput or capitus 
head
Major =3D=3D> originally a shortened for of the French sergent-major 
Sergeant Major, orginally a high rank, evolved through Middle English 
from the Latin magnus great
Colonel =3D=3D> from the obsolete French coronel, from the Italian 
colonnello colonna - column, perhaps originally taken to designate the 
commander of a ‘column‘ or troops
General =3D=3D> Middle English from the Old French, from Latin 
generalis, the root genus translates as birth/race/stock
Mike
The Regimental Rogue
----- Original Message -----
From: "C. Bryon McLeod" 
To: 
Sent: Sunday, June 17, 2001 1:38 PM
Subject: RE: Lieutenant-Corporal?
> HI all,
>
> This topic brings the following question to mind
>
> Just what is the origin of
>
> Lieutenant
> Captain
> Major
> Colonel
> General
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
Etymologic notes from the Concise
Oxford:
Private =3D=3Dgt Middle English from 
the Latin
privatus, originally a derivative of
privare to deprive, no idea how this came to 
mean a
soldier, though it almost seems a superb encapsulation of a soldier‘s 
life from
the general perspective of the citizenry, or the stereotypical officer
corps -
Corporal =3D=3Dgtobsolete French, 
variation of
caporal from the Italian
caporale, probably from the Latin
corporalis body combined/confused with the 
Itlaian
capo head
Sergeant =3D=3Dgt Middle English, 
from the Old French
sergent, from Latin serviens 
and/or serventis
servant
Lieutenant =3D=3Dgt from the 
Old
Frenchlieu place and 
tenant
Holder, which I suspect is a literal appointment of a 
junior
officer being prepared to hold the place of his Captain 
Captain =3D=3Dgt Middel English 
and Old French
capitain, from the Late latin 
capitaneus
chiefm which is from the Latin 
caput
or capitus head
Major =3D=3Dgt originally a shortened 
for of the
French sergent-major Sergeant Major, 
orginally a
high rank, evolved throughMiddle English from the Latin 
magnus
great
Colonel =3D=3Dgt from the obsolete 
French
coronel, from the Italian 
colonnello
colonna - column, perhaps 
originally
taken to designate the commander of a ‘column‘ or troops
General =3D=3Dgt Middle English from 
the Old French,
from Latin generalis, the root genus 
translates as
birth/race/stock
Mike
The
Regimental Rogue
----- Original Message ----- 
From: "C. Bryon McLeod" ltbryonmcleod@gorge.netgt
To: ltarmy-list@CdnArmy.cagt
Sent: Sunday, June 17, 2001 1:38 
PM
Subject: RE:
Lieutenant-Corporal?
gt HI all,gt gt 
This topic
brings the following question to mindgt gt Just what is the 
origin
ofgt gt Lieutenantgt Captaingt Majorgt
Colonelgt General
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"John Gow" <jgow@home.com>* on *Sun, 17 Jun 2001 15:30:30 -0400*
Fairly simple answer, rooted in history...
A Lieutenant, is an old French term, that refers to "one wo is give a place
"office", literally amongst his men, and as "one who acts in the place
of"...ie if the commander is not present, his leiutenants do his bidding.
Captain is old English I think!, for "one who commands"
"Major" I‘m a little colder on, not sure the language of origin, but if we
invert the reference, and skip forward to colonel, wewill understand that
the "Major" is his chief officer-assistant, reposing the "majority" of his
trust look at naval equivalent "Lieutenant Commander"
Colonel comes from old ItalianFrench wording, meaning "the leader of
column", a modern day battalion or regimental force
"General", I‘m not at all sure, but believe it would refer to him in
"General Command"
Not scientific, not extracted from something written in stone, but a pretty
good stab at answering, from the top of my balding head, I think -
John
----- Original Message -----
From: "C. Bryon McLeod" 
To: 
Sent: Sunday, June 17, 2001 1:38 PM
Subject: RE: Lieutenant-Corporal?
> HI all,
>
> This topic brings the following question to mind
>
> Just what is the origin of
>
> Lieutenant
> Captain
> Major
> Colonel
> General
>
> and any other rank for that matter
>
> Major Paine
> QBLB
>
> :Queens own black lung brigade: :
>
> -----Original Message-----
> From: owner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca [mailtowner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca]On
> Behalf Of dave
> Sent: Sunday, June 17, 2001 10:12 AM
> To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> Subject: Re: Lieutenant-Corporal?
>
>
> I believe it is a rank it Burgess‘s private Army........Lieutenant
corporal,
> Sgt-general, Major-Nuisance.......
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

